# "bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P %PROVIDERID%



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Spybot keeps telling and Win Patrol keep telling that a registry value has been changed. This is the new data:

"bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P %PROVIDERID%

I've been denying the change but does anybody know what it is?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you use the Dell Support Center 2.0?


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

MikeSwim07 said:


> Do you use the Dell Support Center 2.0?


Not deliberately, but it is a Dell.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes that is what is causing the error. I would allow this change because Dell is legit.


----------

